# Plant ID for a couple plants?



## verkion (Apr 27, 2011)

Doesn't look like a Cabomba...or if it is one, it is structurally different than the Cabomba I have growing on the other side of the tank. Is this Red Watermilfoil (Myriophyllum tuberculatum)?









This one I am also not so sure about. Thick stemmed, narrow leaves. I'm guessing a Limnophila of some sort?









Few more...Hygrophila Corymbosa I think?









And is this some type of Stargrass?









Thanks!
verkion


----------

